# Welcome To Campaholics



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi campaholics 
















to Outbackers! 

Glad you found us!
Post often and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## firefighter320ms (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks For the Big Welcome, I'm Glad I found this site as well.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome Campaholics to the family and thanks for the tip on the bleach in my other post. Sure hope to see more posts from you.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, Campaholics!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is a great place with great people!!! You'll love this site.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site







That is a great model Outback that you have.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome campaholics!









Does this name mean that you like camping?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome, campaholics!!
You know, we're ALL campaholics on here, wonder if we need to start a CA group (campaholics anonymous).







Very clever name, BTW. Where are you from?
Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Welcome, campaholics!!
> You know, we're ALL campaholics on here, wonder if we need to start a CA group (campaholics anonymous).
> 
> 
> ...


We have a CA group...wonder if I can get more of them to attend the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Welcome, campaholics!!
> You know, we're ALL campaholics on here, wonder if we need to start a CA group (campaholics anonymous).
> 
> 
> ...


We have a CA group...wonder if I can get more of them to attend the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally








[/quote]

nice shameless plug for the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## firefighter320ms (Feb 19, 2007)

sgalady said:


> Welcome, campaholics!!
> You know, we're ALL campaholics on here, wonder if we need to start a CA group (campaholics anonymous).
> 
> 
> ...


We live in Northern Mississippi about 15 miles south of Memphis, TN. The campaholics name was just something that popped into my head couldn't think of anything else, lol. I have found alot of useful information off this site so far, you guys are on top of it.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

welcome aboard!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome campaholics to the Outback Family
Glad you joined us









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campaholics said:


> We live in Northern Mississippi about 15 miles south of Memphis, TN. The campaholics name was just something that popped into my head couldn't think of anything else, lol. I have found alot of useful information off this site so far, you guys are on top of it.[/color][/size]


Glad we could help. Don't be shy about asking any question...we're glad to help out.


----------

